# Cemetery names



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi all you freaks.
this year I am doing the cemetary thing, complete with light up columns and a skull topped fence.
The columns will be powered by fading lights, each one will have different glowing sayings (beware, turn bac, ECT) which I think will look cool.
I was wanting to know what you guys think of my cemetary namee and hear some of yous as well.

I am calling mine:
NoRe(insert skull here)Morse
Cemetary

I am interested to "see" what you have to say.[]

I am not ugly! That's just my Halloween costume, I do however wear it all year!


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

That's a cool name. I named mine Damnation

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

Thanks creepy, great pics.
Scare em all this year!

I'll be lurking for you.


----------



## Shadojack (Sep 7, 2003)

I like it.

"Even while I breathed there came to my nostrils the breath of the vapor of heated iron. A suffocating odor pervaded the prison. A deeper glow settled each moment in the eyes that glared at my agonies. A richer tint of crimson diffused itself over the pictured horrors of blood. There could be no doubt of the design of my tormentors. Oh, most unrelenting! Oh, most demoniac of men! 'Death,' I said, 'any death but that of the pit.'"


----------



## susiecat (Apr 17, 2002)

how about.....knock em stiff or dead drop in


----------



## sprfly (Oct 19, 2002)

*Noah,
I took the name of my street: E. Anvil Drive, took the A and N out of the name and called it E vil Drive Manor. It's very effective. I even cover-up the two letters on the street sign on the corner and highlight the other letters with (washable) glow in the dark paint for an even spookier effect.*

*-fly*


----------



## sheepies666 (Sep 22, 2003)

Hey! I might have to steal that idea! I live on Demaine Cres, which is awfully close to Demon Cres...


----------



## groovethang (Jul 14, 2003)

*Hey, noah. I hope I don't sound like a total wet blanket, but "cemetery" is spelled differently than you have it. Not sure if you did that on purpose or not ... just an fyi, and I would hate for you to build signage or some other prop with it and have some smartass (like me []) point out the spelling! I really like your name idea ... I wonder if there is a suitable poem that incorporates the phrase, "no remorse." It reminds me of The Raven by E. A. Poe, though (it uses the word, "nevermore" in it).

I am building a cemetery/mortuary for the first time ever this year, and my husband came up with a great name for it. I was trying to come up with something that incorporated our last name, which is Ryan. Something like RyanHaven or Ryanswood, etc. I asked him what he could think of, and he came up with a brilliant one right off the bat, which was Ryan's Hollow! Score!*

*Groove Thang!*


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

DOH! [B)]
You are right Groovethang (better not let my girlfriend find out, she makes fun of my spelling all the time), and really, thanks for pointing that out.
I like the name, its nice to incorporate something personal.
"No remorse" is a Metallica song:
no remorse no repent
we dont care what it meant
another day another death
another sarrow another breath

I think your lucky Sprfly, what a great named street to live on, thats a lot better than 49th Ave!

I'll be lurking for you.


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey don't sweat the spelling here noahbody. Just read through the post's and you'll see lot's of that.LOL

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at here in this forum


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

I could name my cemetery after the name of the neighborhood we live in. 'South Haven Terrace." Sounds like it should be a cemetery anyway. LOL If I did put a sign up I think I would call it 'Shadowland'.



Personal hygiene 101 from your O.C.C.O.C.P. There's nothing in the air, that's me your smelling.


----------



## groovethang (Jul 14, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by noahbody_
> 
> DOH! [B)]
> You are right Groovethang (better not let my girlfriend find out, she makes fun of my spelling all the time), and really, thanks for pointing that out.
> ...


*Hey, that's cool . .. I had no idea it was a Metallica song. That'll be some extra meaning for all the metal heads who come to your haunt! And, on the spelling, no worries, as creepybob said, it happens all the time on here. I was just worried about your props/trying to take care of a fellow HalloweenForum buddy! [8)] Oh, and don't worry, I won't say anything to your g/f. *

*Groove Thang!*


----------



## smurfy7 (Oct 1, 2003)

My mom married this guy named Mike Helm. He's pretty big and scary. I would call my cemetary Nightmare On Helm Street.

The Pumpkin Fairy


----------



## Di-Ellen (Aug 27, 2003)

Dearest hubby and I are making some new headstones next year...I have decided that, in honor of my fabulously morose friends on this site, I will use their names on my new stones...
Creepybob-"Posting til the end"
David Knowles-"Even in death, the guy never sleeps, Even in death, he gives me the creeps"
Putrid-"No, you didn't step in something on the way over..."
Rod Spain-"From ashes to ashes, from dust to latex..."
Moonstarling-"See, I really did take it with me" (has S&M Barbie clutched in hands)
and many, many more...

Dark Gardener


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

"From ashes to ashes, from dust to latex..." LMAO!!! Damn it I've fallen off my chair again! Thank's for the honor of gracing your tombstones Di!

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at here in this forum


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Oh, so I give you the creeps, huh? Thanks a lot for the tender sentiment.

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## Di-Ellen (Aug 27, 2003)

Dave, why doncha come on over and I'll fix you a little something out of the dark garden...hamburger helper, perhaps? And later, we can make a jello mold of your head. Besides Dave, creepy is good...just ask bob's wife!

Dark Gardener


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Las Killinas Cemetary


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

You all have such cool names to call your cemeteries! There's no hope for mine.

My last name is Love. Live on Pinecrest. Subdivision is Sunset Farms. Probably 3 of the LEAST scary names on earth. I'd probably just put up a sign over the driveway that said "cemetery". Nice & basic, I guess (rolling eyes).


----------

